# Do DSL Filters really work?



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I installed a DSL to my house. Since then my voice phone have a little hum in them.
I have use At & t 2-wire filters to eiimate the noise but I have had no luck?
I have also tryed Radio Shack with Failure. I went to the main line and hook
up a phone directly and heard the noise. I then used a filter and a phone 
and still heard noise with noise with no changes. I daisy chained filters
and that does not work. Are my filters doing anything. If not is there a good
FILTER THAT ACTURALLY WORKS. I guess the noise is low enough I could
live with it but I prefer to get it out. Any suggestions??
thank you,


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

"I went to the main line and hook up a phone directly and heard the noise."

If you did that without a filter on any phone sockets, it's a line issue. Contact the provider (BT if your in UK)


----------



## telegramsam (Jul 7, 2006)

If you have internet, the filter is working, generally.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Thing is I can connect to the internet without a filter on a phone?
Is that a line issue?


----------



## Drew7997 (Jun 6, 2005)

my guess is yeah. If you would connect a phone without filter at the point the phone comes into the house and you hear a hum, it's either 1 of 2 things. 1- bad line 2- bad phone. any questions?


----------



## Leec65 (Jan 11, 2007)

here is what happen to me the first I got DSL I also had the same as you noise on the phone line come to find out that the cable TV was using a phone line also that when i put a filter on it the noise went away


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

We too had that problem when we first got dsl. We contacted our supplier (Windstream) and they sent a tech out and he installed a filter on the phone line where it came into the house and that took care of it.
Good Luck
Vicks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Purchase a DSL splitter and install it at the telco service entrance. Run a direct line from the DSL port on the splitter directly to the DSL modem. Connect all of the other phone instruments to the telephone output of the DSL splitter. All of the DSL analog side wiring should be CAT3 or better twisted pair from the telco service entrance to the DSL/ADSL modem. You can use one of the twisted pairs in CAT5 cable if you have that on hand.

This is as good as it gets for DSL installations, and will usually solve in-house wiring issues.ing issues.

This solution has the benefit of the best possible DSL performance, and no filters on individual phone instruments.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

If I install a splitter at the Telephone Service enterance, what brand and model of 
filter should I used. I looked on the internet for filter ratings and comparsions but
I did not find anything on that subject. I would guess some filters are better than
others??
thank you,


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The top one on this page is one I've used at several locations and it's always worked well: http://www.homephonewiring.com/materials.html


----------

